# Union Strata - Toe Strap without secure-lock screw?



## Mico (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello everyone, new to the forum.

I've recently got myself a pair of second hand Strata. The Hex Grip toe strap I got is a version without the secure-lock screw. Instead it had two studs that just pushes into the toe saw blade. 
The previous owner said it was replaced under warranty (I am not questioning him, I just want to find out more about the toe strap). I can't find information on this particular toe strap online. 
Is it secure enough without the secure-lock screw? Would I need to get a replacement toe strap?









Left is the replaced toe strap. Right is the original one.








The replacement one comes in a pair.
My biggest concern is whether is this secure enough without a screw lock. 
I was told it is.

Cheers.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I’m pretty sure it won’t come off when riding at least.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Not whilst riding / under tension, but what about flapping around on the chair lift?

Hmmm, that looks a bit dodgy to me.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Mico said:


> Hello everyone, new to the forum.
> 
> I've recently got myself a pair of second hand Strata. The Hex Grip toe strap I got is a version without the secure-lock screw. Instead it had two studs that just pushes into the toe saw blade.
> The previous owner said it was replaced under warranty (I am not questioning him, I just want to find out more about the toe strap). I can't find information on this particular toe strap online.
> ...


Welcome to the forum. 

Unfortunately, you are missing a very important and critical piece to keeping your toe strap secure & tight. The pins on the toe strap are meant to supplement the toe strap adjuster (piece that you are missing).

Union likely only gave the toe strap and ladder as warranty, assuming the original owner still had the toe strap adjuster. I recommend contacting Union directly to order the adjuster. 

The “Hex Grip Secure Lock” toe straps were first introduced on the 2019-2020 models and included the toe strap adjuster. I personally own a pair of 2019-20 Strata and several other Union bindings.


----------



## Mico (Jul 27, 2021)

mjayvee said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Unfortunately, you are missing a very important and critical piece to keeping your toe strap secure & tight. The pins on the toe strap are meant to supplement the toe strap adjuster (piece that you are missing).
> 
> ...


I've actually just got a reply from the local distributor. (I've ask them the same question and provided the same photos)
Their reply:
Yes that is a Union Toe strap, top of the line toe straps actually.
Yes it will be secure, they feature on our top of the line bindings.

The replaced toe strap actually only have the two studs and doesn't have the part where I can secure a screw to it. 









Below is the 2022 Falcor zoomed into the toe strap. I am assuming they are moving to this two stud securing method and away from the secure-lock? Not sure.

_TS 4.0+ Toe Strap_ – Simple, lightweight, durable - The TS 4.0+ toe strap keeps you locked in for the ride down without letting you know it’s there. A new shorter buckle base helps to reduce weight and pressure points. Easily adjust to any boot with the quick snap of the pin adjustment, no tools needed.








Union Falcor Snowboard Bindings 2022


Read or share reviews of the Union Falcor Snowboard Bindings 2022 or shop similar Bindings




www.evo.com


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm not familar with the binding, but that doesn't look secure to me.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Mico said:


> I've actually just got a reply from the local distributor. (I've ask them the same question and provided the same photos)
> Their reply:
> Yes that is a Union Toe strap, top of the line toe straps actually.
> Yes it will be secure, they feature on our top of the line bindings.
> ...


I will correct myself and only speak for the previous Hex Grip toe straps (2018-2020). 

That is very interesting. I will definitely look at the new toe straps when the 2021-22 Union models are available at the shop.

I am not so sure about that new toe strap design. But Travis Rice rides the Falcor 🤷🏽‍♂️

Maybe if you stick around on this forum, you will let us all know how that works out for you. 
Seems that people sometimes only join this forum to get a quick answer or to sell something, while never planning on actually contributing.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Jimi7 said:


> I'm not familar with the binding, but that doesn't look secure to me.


Same. I have never been interested in Union bindings because it's so so easy to go to your local shop and get something far superior, but I'm not trying to rag on them - that looks suss as hell. 

At the end of the day it's 2021 and you should be able to go up the hill without questioning whether a 2-pin fastening method (vs screw in that most binding companies have used since like... I dunno, before I was born) will keep you secure for a day on the hill. 

Flapping around loosely on the chair / skiers swatting it outta the way and undoing that fastening point / accidentally stepping on straps when coming off the chair - how many times during each run, do you need to feel that kind of uncertainty and anxiety?


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

mjayvee said:


> Seems that people sometimes only join this forum to get a quick answer or to sell something, while never planning on actually contributing.


I know you used the qualifier "sometimes", but there are plenty of peeps who like to contribute - I can see you're up at 150+posts, you will soon become one of them/us  

But honestly it's posts like the OP's that make me have ZERO interest in Unions... 

Yeah yeah any Aussie can go out and get a Capita DOA and put Union Stratas on it - if i had a dime for every time I've seen that setup up the hill, I'd be a millionaire. 

I just don't get Union fanboism.... there's heaps of shit out there that's far better.


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

I have a pair of 2018-2019 Strata's and mine still use the lock screw mechanism on the toe strap. Those two studs don't look secure until you posted the new Falcor's. Didn't know they changed it up but let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks to me like Union wanted to replace the only screw on their bindings that would never back out no matter how much force you put on it with a mechanism they copied from an adjustable baseball cap.

I guess when they added the teeth to the ankle hardware people really missed the adrenaline rush of not really knowing whether their bindings would stay together until lunch time.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

drblast said:


> Looks to me like Union wanted to replace the only screw on their bindings that would never back out no matter how much force you put on it with a mechanism they copied from an adjustable baseball cap.
> 
> I guess when they added the teeth to the ankle hardware people really missed the adrenaline rush of not really knowing whether their bindings would stay together until lunch time.
> 
> View attachment 158570


And those inevitably failed on all my ballcaps....


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

buller_scott said:


> I just don't get Union fanboism.... there's heaps of shit out there that's far better.


Pretty sure the truth is in the middle somewhere, I doubt their high end bindings are as bad as you make out. They make good gear and they were very helpful to me with a couple of issues over the years.

I used a pair of high end Unions from 2013 to 2020 and only just replaced them this season. Giving Fix bindings a go due to getting 50% off 2021 Magnums.


----------



## Mico (Jul 27, 2021)

Hey guys, I am not a very good snowboarder but are attracted to all the cool gears.
Will go to Queenstown next weekend and see how they hold up.
On the other hand, found these on the 2021/2022 Union catalogue.
Looks like I've got the TS 2.0 Hexgrip Toe. Which shows the 'two studs' on the left. But not sure why they've also include the x2 screws in the set on catalogue...


----------



## Mico (Jul 27, 2021)

mjayvee said:


> I will correct myself and only speak for the previous Hex Grip toe straps (2018-2020).
> 
> That is very interesting. I will definitely look at the new toe straps when the 2021-22 Union models are available at the shop.
> 
> ...


Looks like they are not on the 2022 Strata but are under their new 'Parts and Accessories' in the catalogue.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

The “TS 4.0+“ toe strap is only going on 3 Union models.


drblast said:


> Looks to me like Union wanted to replace the only screw on their bindings that would never back out no matter how much force you put on it with a mechanism they copied from an adjustable baseball cap.
> 
> I guess when they added the teeth to the ankle hardware people really missed the adrenaline rush of not really knowing whether their bindings would stay together until lunch time.
> 
> View attachment 158570





Jimi7 said:


> And those inevitably failed on all my ballcaps....


----------



## g.e (Dec 3, 2021)

Mico said:


> I've actually just got a reply from the local distributor. (I've ask them the same question and provided the same photos)
> Their reply:
> Yes that is a Union Toe strap, top of the line toe straps actually.
> Yes it will be secure, they feature on our top of the line bindings.
> ...


Can confirm that this is how they're coming now. Just ordered and received my first pair of Union bindings - the 2022 Force Pro. All 4 straps are "stud" based identical to the picture you posted. I had to google how to adjust them because they're so unintuitive - turns out you just tug the strap in the other direction and they pop out. Difficult to push back in as well. That said, i do NOT want to mess with these while riding. Pressure point adjustment looks like it will require a lodge run or tough it out until the end of day, albeit once I find the sweet spot I shouldn't need to adjust them again. Different from what i've previously owned, not sold on the Union hype yet...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I mean time will tell, but no way in HELL would I be riding that. I just do not understand why Union insists on dumb engineering. They go a couple of years with good stuff, then do something stoopid like this, are they just curious what nonsense the consumer base will just accept out of blind koolaid faith? There is just no reason for this, except this might be a few cents cheaper to manufacture.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

g.e said:


> Can confirm that this is how they're coming now. Just ordered and received my first pair of Union bindings - the 2022 Force Pro. All 4 straps are "stud" based identical to the picture you posted. I had to google how to adjust them because they're so unintuitive - turns out you just tug the strap in the other direction and they pop out. Difficult to push back in as well. That said, i do NOT want to mess with these while riding. Pressure point adjustment looks like it will require a lodge run or tough it out until the end of day, albeit once I find the sweet spot I shouldn't need to adjust them again. Different from what i've previously owned, not sold on the Union hype yet...


Thank you for the information about the new toe and ankle strap designs. Thankfully those straps are not on all of Union bindings.

Can you still exchange the Force Pro for the regular Force? Or maybe get the Strata or Atlas instead?

I would not let one binding model or strap design be the end-all judgment of a company’s overall product line quality. 
No one snowboarding company makes the best model in every price point or category.


----------



## kostasandre (11 mo ago)

I do own the union falcor which has the same system. I am telling you this thing is dangerous. In a single day the toe strap released on its own from that pin hole mechanism because my boot was in powder when on toe side. So the strap that was opposite to the direction I was going ( right foot for me cause goofy rider) released from the toe strap!!! That happened three times the same day . I am searching for a solution to this problem, also thinking if I can fit the previous toe strap in the binding.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Try contacting Union, possibly they'll send you out the other straps. I'd consider this a warranty issue and one that they may want to explore further to avoid serious injury/law suit if there is a defect


----------



## kostasandre (11 mo ago)

bseracka said:


> Try contacting Union, possibly they'll send you out the other straps. I'd consider this a warranty issue and one that they may want to explore further to avoid serious injury/law suit if there is a defect


I will try to contact them but I am almost sure they will do nothing


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

kostasandre said:


> I will try to contact them but I am almost sure they will do nothing


Good luck. I hope they replace it. Otherwise maybe you can retrofit hardware from another brand or replace their "bound to fail system" with t-nut and screw from your local hardware store. I really have a hard time believing they thought that would work.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

This is dumb as hell but not surprising from Union. There was a thread here once about a rotated highback eating into boots, and a Union rep responded by saying you are not supposed to rotate the highbacks... even though it's a feature...


----------



## kostasandre (11 mo ago)

I have raised a warranty claim 5 days ago but no reply yet. If anyone else has the same issue please do the same.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

kostasandre said:


> I do own the union falcor which has the same system. I am telling you this thing is dangerous. In a single day the toe strap released on its own from that pin hole mechanism because my boot was in powder when on toe side. So the strap that was opposite to the direction I was going ( right foot for me cause goofy rider) released from the toe strap!!! That happened three times the same day . I am searching for a solution to this problem, also thinking if I can fit the previous toe strap in the binding.


Thanks for letting us know about this on the 2022 Falcor.

Other 2022 Union models with the TS 4.0+ that could also possibly have this issue include:

Atlas FC
Atlas Super Pro
Atlas Spring Break (Custom House) 
Force Pro


----------

